# Binkeys twins 2/2 new pics!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With some help getting in the right direction, Binkey had :kidblue: :kidblue: 1st born is black with white poll and a little moonspot on his hip he weighs 3 lbs. 2nd is a dark gold with black and white...he's 2 lbs


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Double cute, congrats :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

they are sooo cute! congrats! :leap: :stars:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Congrats Liz!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Beautiful! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

ADORABLE!!!! Love the little gold one  Congrats! :leap: :clap:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

:clap: Congrats!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Good work Binkey!

Jan


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Aaawwwweee I can't wait for babies!!! COngrats!! Play with them for me!!


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

So sweet! :stars:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Awwww. what a great couple of boys.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

SO CUTE!!! good job Binkey!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Awww they are tooooo adorable! Wow no way I could choose between them! I love their coloring/markings! So glad you were there to help them!

BTW, can you get Binkey to have a chat with our does, because it seems once you saw the 'signs' she was down to business....our last couple of does to kid last year kept us guessing for days and one went way over her due date...umm...Binkey it would be awesome if you could tell the girls we'd be even more freaked out if they delivered on time? LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

They are too cute, you guys did a good job, and beat me on the race lol. Congrats, they look like they were worth the wait.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Congrats!!!!!! :clap: :leap: :cake: :birthday:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

SO CUTE! Congrats to the new mommy Binkeys  
:stars: :stars: :leap: :stars: :stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Congrats on the nice boys I hope boys are ok with you.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Adorable! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Yay! I wondered when in the world she was gonna kid for you!


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Congrats! They are so cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Congrats on the new cuties!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Congrats. Too cute


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Awww,good job Binky and Liz! Very cute little guys!! You are definantly not helping my lack of baby induced crazy over here though!!!!  off to go squeeze Jane now......


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

:leap: :clap: They are SOOOO CUTE! I absolutely LOVE the black one (reminds me of my Mojo  )

So glad everything went well! Congrats Binkey

:stars:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

So adorable. Congrats. Making me jealous too. We are having horrible weather, so today is probably the day Emma will decide to finally go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Way to cute...a big congrats.... :hi5:  :thumb: :clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Thank you....they are very sweet little guys, doing very well and Binkey is doing well too.

The little black boy is soooo NICE...really long, nice rump and better rear leg angulation than his mom... once they both get better with pics, I'll be sure and post them.


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Binkeys twins 2/2*

Oh they're adorable, especially the black one!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Here they are...2 days old and such BOYS! They've been doing the "baby buck" noises and just dancing all over the place!
I have to say that Murphy really did a nice job with correcting rear leg angulation on Binkey....and though these are boys, they are still just too cute  The little black boy has a quarter sized moonspot just in front of his hip....that I think has to come from Binkey, due to the fact that she had a doeling in 2009 with the same color spots.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:leap: :stars: Congrats. Very cute little bundles of joy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Too cute!!  Congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sooo adorable!  That gold one could not be any cuter if he tried!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Awwwww! So super cute.... Congrats on 2 healthy bucklings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....I agree ....cute....cute... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sooo cute!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

That little black baby is a looker! Especially w/a moon spot! He already knows "how to strike a pose" I see!

I love the little tan babies ears-hee hee very cute and he looks very sweet!

:stars: :dance:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Awww they are sooo adorable! I love my boer babies, but these guy are just so incredibly cute, I don't think I'd be able to put them down!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cut boys :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! Adorable! And it must be so gratifying too, that their conformation is so good! Congrats!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

They are SO CUTE!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Big congrats!!!  :stars: They are ADORABLE!!! Love the flyaway ears in the 3rd pic!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea why Titan's ear is like that...it was perfect when he was born! I know it will straighten out but it does make him that much more adorable!

Both these babies are for sale....I'd eventually like to retain a kid from Binkey and really thought about keeping Minion as a buck for myself but I think maybe next year would be better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That is a good looking pair of brothers :thumb:

do you have names? or will the new owners pick the names?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are so cute, I still love how they are like 'night and day' with color.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've named the little black one Minion....but, his new owner will be letting me know his new name soon as he's been sold. The little brown guy is Titan and his color is really odd, he has those dark gold/red points with the brown but also has a smokey gray color around the brown. Will be getting better pics up soon...I took so many today that I need to weed through them! These boys are wired! They had their first playtime outside today and just refused to stay in one spot.


----------

